# World Field Archery Championships 2008



## Passion (Jun 1, 2007)

Who of you are going to Namibia for the World Field Archery Championships during April 2008?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

The cheapest airfare I see is well over $2000.00 . . . and that is just airfare. Add in that it is a 34 hour flight from the East coast of the US and the answer is probably not too many.

Should be great time in a neat location for those that do though.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

No, not many from the US (5 so far). However, our fellow AT contributors in Europe, Australia, etc. are turning out in droves. This is one of those "Boy, if only I could . . ." moments.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't see to many from over here going....most of us won't even really be in field mode yet....a few but not many.

I wish I could go that would be an awesome shoot for sure....but I won't be going.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I would if I could but I can't so I won't! (smile)

Dave


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I bet that it is a killer venue and a great shoot...but I won't be heading over there...unless I hit the lottery tonight...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

psargeant said:


> I bet that it is a killer venue and a great shoot...but I won't be heading over there...unless I hit the lottery tonight...


It would be an awesome and unique experience. If I spend that much to fly to Africa with my bow . . . you can bet I won't be shooting paper!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have enough trouble making it to some of the shoots across the state:mg: even let alone trying to make it to Africa. Yes it would be nice too win the lotto.:wink: AC


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I shot the WFAC in 2006 in Australia. The event is a week long affair, and easily one of my most memorable experiences, in archery, that I've had to date. The Championship brings teams and competitors from all parts of the globe, and it is truly a World Championship, not only in name. The atmosphere is unlike anything else I have experienced in North America, you easily get a sense that you are part of something special.

That said, I had the pleasure of shooting 3 of my 5 days with several members of the team from Namibia, including one of the 2008 organizers. Very gracious and pleasant people to be around. If I had the ability, I would take the opportunity to attend.

Mr. October, from what I understand those so inclined will have ample opportunity to do some hunting while they are there.

I won't be attending Namibia, but I am planning on WFAC in Germany for 2010.


----------



## Passion (Jun 1, 2007)

Sad to hear I won't be able to meet any Archery Talk members in Namibia. Thanks for all your replies though!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Passion - it'll be a good chance to introduce AT to those you meet there!! The more the merrier.


----------



## SteveK (Feb 3, 2008)

*Namibia*

Hi All,
I am real sorry to hear that the main reason for not going to the Worlds in Namibia is that old devil money. My flight is costing $1100 and I am flying via Air Namibia. This is just one of those got to be there events, and we will look after the bills when we get home.

Dont forget the World Bowhunter Championships 2009 will be held in the USA.

SteveK.


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*Namibia Bound*

I had originally planned on going but because of life (car needed fixed twice in 2007) I changed my mind. But just recently I have been approached by the NFAA to be an official member of the World Team. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity for me (I am 58 years old). Although it is short notice I have decided to go. Right now I am trying to raise the money to pay for the airfare (now at $1817 from Seattle) and lodging (approximately $1225 for 10 days). Even if I have to sell my car (which I have only had for 8 months) I will be going.

The World is a great shoot. I've been to New Zealand, England, Australia, Scotland and South Africa and each time the people and the location have been great. Anyone who can go should go, you never know what life has in store for you down the road. Take the opportunity when you can.

See you all there.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

OBT and I are trying to make it work!!!! 

Don't hold your breath though. I did see that Bob and Chris Deston from BCY Fibers will be making the trek.


----------

